# Make Up Store Atomic lipgloss



## AndersenDmz (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi there everybody! I would like to know if any of you lovely people could tell me where I could buy *Make Up Store* products in Canada?   Theres this lip gloss they're selling called _Atomic_, and its been hunting my dreams ever since I saw it on Linda Hallberg. I mean, its STUNNING. Breathtaking. Amazing. Everything I ever dreamed of and _beyond_, and I need it. Obviously, I can't find it anywhere...   Or maybe somebody would know of a dupe for it, maybe? I've never seen anything like it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist somewhere. Some indie brand maybe? I just want space on mah lips, and I will be ever so grateful to anybody who could help me with that :sigh:   I mean, cmon, its _beautiful_ 






  Images credit to Linda Hallberg for Stureplan, http://stureplan.se/bloggar/linda


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 11, 2014)

The website shows only one store location in Canada (somewhere in Alberta -- I'm guessing Edmonton?), but under "Stores", Canada isn't listed in the country selector. (The US is in the selector, and the map shows two stores, but when you bring it up, nothing comes up.) They don't have an online shop for the US or Canada at all.   http://makeupstore.se/usen/stores.php  I don't think even OCC has a direct dupe for that, and they've got a ton of colours. (I think the closest may be Technopagan.)


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to check it out Shelly. I guess I'll try to look into indie brands... I've been meaning to get Technopagan, so that shall do until I find my precious :sigh:


----------



## beebzxo (Sep 18, 2014)

Found a website that sells the lipgloss you're looking for. I already ordered mine, so I'm super stoked to try it on. Hope the link works! Best wishes!  http://nelly.com/ww/womens-fashion/beauty/make-up/make-up-store-526/led-221589-2850/


----------



## AndersenDmz (Sep 19, 2014)

:jawdrop: OMG OMG OMG you're an ANGEL thank you so so much!!! I can't believe it, this is amazing, you're amazing! Its probably the most I'll ever spend on a lipgloss but it will finaly be mine, I can't wait arty2: :nanas: Please let me know what you think of it when you receive it! I'm so excited, thanks again


----------



## Crystal A Smith (Sep 28, 2014)

hey girl- did you order this lipgloss/have you received it yet? I'm thinking about buying it but damn I want to see what other people think before i shell out that kind of money


----------



## tirurit (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey! 

  I have a MUS in my town (sorry I am in Spain) and I totally got this gloss. When am I going to wear it? No idea, but it is absolutely gorgeous! Though I must say that it is a bit thick consistency, so you have to play with it for a bit when applying. Also, it is not as opaque as some pictures would suggest. Seems that most of the pictures around have the lips lined with a very dark pencil and then the gloss.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 11, 2014)

I just had to go and play with it... so I tried it over stone lipliner and it is amazing!! The teal/blue/green really pops up


----------



## Kitkat0440 (Oct 15, 2014)

I went to the link and it says they are out of stock! :c I hope they get some more in soon but if anyone knows anywhere else I could buy it please let me know I'd really love one!


----------



## April Morton (Oct 29, 2014)

There are two dupes. They're glittery and black and I've attached links below.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IZET04A/ref=s9_simh_se_p121_d0_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=search-desktop-advertising-no-results-center-1&pf_rd_r=04SCZHGN981WW1NB4DVS&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1912906162&pf_rd_i=pixels%20atomic\

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=301&pf_rd_p=1912906162&pf_rd_i=pixels atomic

  Be advised...nothing is as beautiful as the gloss in this thread.


----------

